# Swarovski rhinestones on toddler clothing



## showbaby (Dec 13, 2011)

I am opening a new children's clothing line and was looking for low lead rhinestones to use. I ran across at least two children's pageant dress sites that openly advertise using Swarovski rhinestones on their dresses for little girls and they just have a discliamer warning parents that they contain lead. I myself am a rule follower but I have to question how hard the CPSIA police really look for these on children's clothes. As I said, I do not live and die by "no fair" and choose to follow the rules but I can see how some products will look better then mine because of the dazzle difference.


----------



## lben (Jun 3, 2008)

They are breaking the law in this area and they know it. A warning doesn't cut it. They are forbidden to use those crystals on clothing for any child under 12. If you wanted to get rid of some competition you could always turn them in...


----------



## HotFixQueen (Jul 3, 2007)

from what I hear they are bringing their articles into compliance with CPSIA.. I've gotten this information passed to me by 2 reputable people that don't know each other.. while it isn't confirmed and we have not tested the stones believed to be produced already..I urge you to continue testing.. When we get our hands on a XRF gun I'll post our results..

nonetheless.. no excuse for those 2 shops


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

Almost two years ago I stopped marketing/sales intended for 12 and under. My bottom lines has not suffered it is just not worth the hassle


----------



## lben (Jun 3, 2008)

charles95405 said:


> Almost two years ago I stopped marketing/sales intended for 12 and under. My bottom lines has not suffered it is just not worth the hassle


You've got that right. Way too much hassle. I don't do stuff for little kids either.


----------



## leapoffaith (Nov 8, 2009)

This is the mom in me, but I don't care if it's a law or not. 

I'm not making baby or toddler clothing with rhinestones on them because I don't want to endanger little ones by putting lead items on their clothes. I've seen all of my kiddos chew on their clothes when they were little. 

Law, shmaw. Who cares about that issue? I'm not putting lead on kid's clothing. It's not safe. It's that simple.


----------



## mpierce513 (Nov 17, 2007)

Some of the Korean stones are low lead (got to ask for them) but they want have as much sparkle as the swarovski but it will be within the lead limits. I have not ask my supplier yet about a certificate but I know when I ask her about the low lead she told me she could send over the form but not sure if it a correct form with all the information we are going to need after the first of the year


----------



## Leg cramps (Feb 9, 2009)

Lead is what give stones the shine.the more the lead, the more the shine.I wouldnt worry.Ive been eating rhinestones for years and look at me im fine!


----------

